# Als normaler Benutzer auf Windows Partionen schreiben ??

## MrTwister

Hi,

wie kann ich als normaler Benutzer auf eine Windows Partition lesen bzw. schreiben ?? Ich hab ein Verzeichnis "/mnt/d" erstellt, dann 

```
chmod 777 /mnt/d
```

 gemacht und dann mit 

```
mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/d
```

 die Partition eingehängt. Als normaler Nutzer wird mir aber nun verweigert das Verzeichnis zu durchsuchen bzw. darauf zu schreiben.  Wie kann ich das ändern ??

P.S: Ich weiss dass 777 etwas viel an Zugriffsrechten ist, ich hab es nur ausprobiert um zu testen, ob es damit geht.

----------

## Lord_Orion

Das beste ist das du in die fstab dieses schreibst :

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/d    vfat    rw,noauto,user          0 0

so braucht jeder benutzer gerade das schreiben :

mount /mnt/d

und jeder kann also darauf schreiben

Entschuldigung fur mein Deutsh... ich habe es nicht sehr lange gelernt   :Very Happy: 

----------

## schnelle

Da geht nur bei Fat32 Partionen .. bei NTFS ist die schreib berechtigung 

noch experimentel und muss extra beim kompilieren vom Kernel 

ausgewählt sein ..

----------

## MrTwister

@ Schnelle: Ich will ja auf ne Fat23 Partition schreiben, hab das wohl vergessen zu erwähnen.

@Lord_Orion: Dein Deutsch ist besser als mein Französisch   :Laughing: 

Damit die Partition automatisch gemountet wird, muss ich das "noauto" entfernen, richtig ??

Es scheint immer noch nicht richtig bei mir zu gehen. Wenn ich ls -l mache erhalte ich folgende Ausgabe:

```
drwxrwxrwx    2 root     users        4096 2003-04-25 14:34 d 
```

Hab die Sachen so wie beschrieben in die /etc/fstab eingetragen

Wenn ich nun das Laufwerk mounte ( mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/d) ändern sich auf einmal die Zugriffsrechte:

```
drwxr--r--   16 root     root        16384 1970-01-01 00:00 d
```

Hab ich was falsch gemacht ?? Ich kann die Partition auch nicht als normaler User mounten. Ich erhalte die Fehlermeldung: "mount: Nur »root« kann dies tun"

Wo liegt der Fehler ?!?Last edited by MrTwister on Mon Jun 30, 2003 6:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lord_Orion

nano -w /etc/fstab

/dev/hdb1 /mnt/d vfat rw,user 0 0

So wird es automatisch gemountet  :Smile: 

----------

## MrTwister

Hab ich auch rausgefunden  :Wink: 

Hab mein ursprünglichen Post nochmal verändert, weil das mounten/lesen/schreiben immer noch nicht geht (siehe oben)

Neu gestartet hab ich auch. Die Partition wird richtig gemountet und ich kann sie als root auch lesen. Aber als normaler User wird mir das Schreiben/betreten des Verzeichnisses untersagt. Ich denke mal dass liegt an den Zugriffsrechten, da sie ja nur r-- sind. Aber wie kann ich die ändern ?? Ein "chmod" bei gemounteter Partition bringt nichts und wenn sie nicht gemountet ist, sind die Rechte bei rwx für alle.Last edited by MrTwister on Mon Jun 30, 2003 6:22 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Lord_Orion

Hast du den vfat support in dem Kernel ?

ohne ihm kannst du nicht die windows Partition nicht mounten

Hast du dein Computer neu gestartet ???

es wird normalersweise am booten geladen...

----------

## MrTwister

Den Vfat Support müsste ich im Kernel haben. Ich kann als root ja auf die Partition zugreifen und schreiben. Neu gestartet hab ich auch. Hab auch versucht die Partition in ein Verzeichnis in meinem home-Verzeichnis zu mounten, aber sobald ich es mounte ändern sich die Zugriffsrechte auf

```
drwxr--r--   16 root     root        16384 1970-01-01 00:00 Test
```

und ich kann als normaler Nutzer nicht darauf zugreifen.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

man mount sagt:

 *Quote:*   

> Mount options for fat
> 
>        (Note: fat is not a separate filesystem,  but  a  common  part  of  the
> 
>        msdos, umsdos and vfat filesystems.)
> ...

 

----------

## MrTwister

Aha...und was sagt mir das jetzt für mein Problem ?? Steh grad irgendwie auf dem Schlauch...

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

nano -w /etc/fstab

/dev/hdb1 /mnt/d vfat rw,user,gid=users,umask=111 0 0 

umount /mnt/d && mount /mnt/d

Dann solltest du mit jedem Benutzer Zugriff haben...

----------

## Lord_Orion

Kannst du hier deine fstab zeigen. 

Ich denke es kommt von der fstab.

----------

## MrTwister

Wir kommen der Sache schon näher  :Wink: 

Jetzt klappt es schon fast. Das einzige Problem ist dass ich das Verzeichnis nicht betreten kann, weil wohl das x-Bit nicht gesetzt ist:

```
drw-rw-rw-   16 root     users       16384 1970-01-01 00:00 d
```

Schön wäre es auch wenn nur die Nutzer der User-Gruppe darauf schreiben/lesen und betreten können.

----------

## MrTwister

Ich glaub ich hab es rausgefunden. Die umask muss den Wert 001 haben, dann sehen die Zugriffsrechte wie folgt aus: drwxrwxrw-.

Ist auf jedenfall bei mir so  :Wink: 

----------

## bvetter

du kannst auch ruhig umask=000 verwenden, dann klappts auch mit anderen usern

alternativ kannst du auch mit uid und gid festlegen wer owner auf der platte ist, mehr geht mit fat net  :Smile: 

bvetter

----------

